# (W) OOP Necron Destroyers (H)£££



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I'm after 2 of the old metal Necron Destroyers I have paypal to pay for these, if anyone has any they can sell me please pm and we'll try to come to some sort of deal
Chris


----------



## pandabear (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi mate, you still after some of these?


----------

